# Youth Shotgun



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I think I may have asked this before, if I did, I never moved forward so I am asking again.

I would like to get my son a youth shotgun. I have a NEF 20ga that I hunted with when I was 10 but I remember that thing was so light it kicked like a mule. I would like something like a youth pump in 20ga or maybe 410. I havent been seeing nay 410 shells so maybe I stay away from that?


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

870 makes a sweet little 410 pump that I've eyed for years


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

DLo said:


> 870 makes a sweet little 410 pump that I've eyed for years


I bought one of these from a forum member a few years ago. They have increased in value tremendously since. I'll find some pics of it and post them.

As for the right gun for your son, well it kinda depends on the budget. Remington made a 28ga in the 1100 series that is very low recoil. They are a bit hard to find these days and pricey. That would be ideal.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I have a 870 in 20 gage. Its a great gun


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

GunBroker.com - Error



Length of pull may need adjustment.









The 7 Best Shotguns for Young Hunters


Finding the right shotgun for a young hunter or shooter is critical to their future success in the field or on the clay's range.




www.outdoorlife.com


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

CZ makes a Redhead in 20 gauge youth. Get him started with a gentleman's gun. O/U.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

510 youth mini super bantam-Mossberg. I bought this for my nephew last year. Great little gun


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

870's hard to beat for the price. And can usually find them used also you can get youth stocks for cheap. But I love my Benelli Super Sports. Light fast and low recoil. Shoot them all day and never bother you especial the 20.It just makes noise and gently massages you. LOL


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Like Fish said.
Hard to beat a gentleman's gun.


GunBroker.com - Error





GunBroker.com - Error


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

GunBroker.com - Error


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> CZ makes a Redhead in 20 gauge youth. Get him started with a gentleman's gun. O/U.


Ya Then he will want a pipe and a bourbon glass to go with it.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Remington 1100 lt 20ga


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

If you are going to get a 20 ga semi auto I would suggest a Beretta AL 390 or a 391.
A benelli in 20 ga would be an awesome choice as well. I have a 20ga Legacy and it is awesome. Very little recoil.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a Benelli Montefeltro 20 ga with the youth stock that I bought to bring my youngest son up on. He is now 17 and shooting a M2 in 12 ga. That Montefeltro is a sweet little rig. I think I might buy a full size stock for it and use it for a quail gun.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Dang, I should have said, I am worried about spoiling my young'n already. 

Some of yall really upping the game! Probably need to make him shoot that NEF just so he can remember his white trash routes!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Walton County said:


> Dang, I should have said, I am worried about spoiling my young'n already.
> 
> Some of yall really upping the game! Probably need to make him shoot that NEF just so he can remember his white trash routes!
> [/QUOTE


Spoil him.
Go with the Benelli Legacy.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Walton County said:


> Dang, I should have said, I am worried about spoiling my young'n already.
> 
> Some of yall really upping the game! Probably need to make him shoot that NEF just so he can remember his white trash routes!


Well make sure its a 3 inch and get him a supply of Buck shot to shoot. LOL then he will appreciate about anything HAHa


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Walton County said:


> View attachment 1085150











Mercantil Banco Panamá | Impulsa tu mundo


Mercantil Banco Panamá te ofrece todos los servicios que necesitas para impulsar tu mundo y conseguir la estabilidad financiera ¡Conoce nuestros productos!




www.mercantilbanco.com.pa


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Kevin's in Thomasville makes their Golden Quail shotguns in a youth, it is made by Poli. Be warned the Beretta 686 Silver Pigeon guns with short length of pulls (LOP) are likely Vittoria models which are not just a shortened LOP, they are ground up built for women so it wouldn't be a comfortable gun for a boy/man to shoot. The CZ Redhead Drake is the most affordable yet decent O/U shotgun made for youth shooters, go any cheaper than the CZ and you'll be looking at guns with the same refinement of a boat paddle. I personally bought a 28ga Golden Quail for my son, he will get many good years out of it and is true heirloom grade for our next generation in the family. My wife shoots a Poli 28ga SXS so I am already well stocked for 28ga shooting. Only thing it lacks from making it a truly great package is side plates, but he had to shave cost somewhere.





Kevin’s Plantation Golden Quail 20-Gauge is Your Bona Fide Southern Upland Over/Under


From the small town of Thomasville, Georgia, Kevin’s Plantation Collection of exquisite shotguns has amassed an oversized influence on the wingshooting community. And now the collection’s namesake creator, Kevin Kelly, is ready to rock our world again with his remarkably low priced 20-gauge...




www.shotgunlife.com


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

Ironman172 has the answer. I bought an 1100 LT 20 gauge 40 years ago because it was a deal. My son wanted to learn to shoot, so I bought a Fajen stock which I cut down to fit him (10 year-old). As he grew, I went back to the factory stock, then the factory stock with recoil pad. He moved up to a 12 gauge to shoot ducks, so I loaned the 1100 to a friend for his son. Same pattern, so then the 1100 went to any other friend, and then their daughter. It is now in service for our grandson. With screw-in chokes (I sent it off to a Riley’s), it is a very versatile shotgun.
The 1100 handles well, has very light recoil, and has been very reliable when kept clean.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Sea Rover said:


> Kevin's in Thomasville makes their Golden Quail shotguns in a youth, it is made by Poli. Be warned the Beretta 686 Silver Pigeon guns with short length of pulls (LOP) are likely Vittoria models which are not just a shortened LOP, they are ground up built for women so it wouldn't be a comfortable gun for a boy/man to shoot. The CZ Redhead Drake is the most affordable yet decent O/U shotgun made for youth shooters, go any cheaper than the CZ and you'll be looking at guns with the same refinement of a boat paddle. I personally bought a 28ga Golden Quail for my son, he will get many good years out of it and is true heirloom grade for our next generation in the family. My wife shoots a Poli 28ga SXS so I am already well stocked for 28ga shooting. Only thing it lacks from making it a truly great package is side plates, but he had to shave cost somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice shotgun. I have the Silver Pigeon in 28 ga and 20 ga. Neither are youth guns as they both have a LOP of 14 1/2”.
Curious as to who manufactures the Golden Quail in Italy.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

28 guage is the perfect bird round. 20 guage is obviously easier to find though.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

MrFish said:


> 28 guage is the perfect bird round. 20 guage is obviously easier to find though.


Agree


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Boardfeet said:


> Very nice shotgun. I have the Silver Pigeon in 28 ga and 20 ga. Neither are youth guns as they both have a LOP of 14 1/2”.
> Curious as to who manufactures the Golden Quail in Italy.


It’s a Poli


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


>


I have almost talked myself into a 28 gauge a couple of times. I don't Quail or Pheasant hunt. But I do love dove hunting. To me a 12 is to much for birds(to much shot). I do love my 20's I like 6 shot with a light Mod. They will kill farther that I want to repeatedly walk to pick them up. And the Sixes seem to pass threw and not get stuck in the birds better.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

MrFish said:


>


Interesting video.
I have done that pattern test before. Choke can make a huge difference in the 28ga at 20 yards.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

When I was a kid....My father bought a new Ithaca lever action 20 gauge - mod choke for me. We shortened the stock a little. This is a break in half single shot. It was used for Rabbits & Pheasants.
It was a lite weight to carry in the field. You had 1 Shot.....You better make it good. IE: Not relying on multi shots.

As to the kick...Stock can be shortened some and a recoil pad installed. It also means you train yourself to pull that sucker into your shoulder TIGHT. 

At 10yrs old....younger than I was.... We are working a LOT on safety and fundamentals. Keep the firearm simple and liteweight.
A neighbor of mine had the same model in a .410. 

I think the 20ga. is perfect. It's also easy to get shells for. 
That firearm is in a closet somewhere, as it was passed down thru my brothers. It was bought new in about 1968.

Give'm 1 shot.....Make a better marksman.


----------

